# AMT lathe tools??



## JoeinGa

I was picking up a couple cans of spray lacquer in WallyWorld and I hear the guy next to me say "Oh yeah, I need some of that too." So I hand him a can and he proceeds to tell me he used to turn bows but now he just uses it for small projects. Anyhooo, after a bit of conversation about lathe turning he says "I have a couple old lathe tools in my trunk if you want 'em."

Being smart enough to NEVER say "No" to FREE TOOLS … I meet him outside and he hands me these three turning tools by AMT. He says they were given to him about 10 years ago and he never used them.

There isn't too much to find on the ol' Interwebs except that AMT is no more. Looks like the cutting edge was added to the shaft, and I'm not sure what that cutting edge is. I tried to put some kind of edge on them using 300 grit wet/dry paper on my sanding disc, but all the 300 grit does is polish the already dull as heck edges. Even my grinder doesn't seem to phase them.

Anybody know what I've got? And how in the heck can they be sharpened? Here's a few pictures…
.
.








.








.








.








.









.
.


----------



## Dutchy

For what I can see they are Tungsten Carbide tipped. When you want to be sure about it try a diamond grinding wheel. For example a dremel grinder. If you don.t have that try a diamond stone wheel from a angle grinder. the last isn't made to grind your chisel but only to find out if it is TC you can try it.


----------



## Dutchy

If you have tested and it is TC buy this to grind. It also for your own made chisles okay


----------



## HokieKen

Dutchy's right. Those are carbide tips brazed onto the shafts. First time I've seen that on lathe chisels. You're going to need diamond to sharpen them.

Not familiar with their lathe chisels but AMT (American Machine & Tool Company) had a pretty solid reputation for a long time. I believe they primarily made power tools but I have seen bench chisel sets made by them that fetched a decent penny.


----------



## Sigung

the two flat ones can be brought back to proper bevel with a bench grinder, the curved one with this tool

http://www.garrettwade.com/dmt-wave-shaped-diamond-sharpeners-gp.html

which will cost you more than the three tools combined are worth. If it were me, I'd salvage the handles and the metal for other uses. Your shop made tools are far superior to these.


----------



## MLWilson

Carborundus Overmuchiis. Yeah. That's what it is. Diamonds are a hillbillies best friend. Imagine when you do get a good edge on those, Joe. They'll probably hold that edge for a very long time. Your new tools were probably never sharpened, not even at the factory. Oooooo. Innocent maidens they be. Handle with care.


----------



## doubleDD

Sounds like a wash. Free tools but I have to invest money to use them. Hmmmm. If it is worth it I'd say yes, if not, give them to someone else. Could make good wall hangers Joe.


----------



## Porchfish

Hello Joe, yes you can Refurbish the cutting edge on your carbide tips and tipped tools. It is a small task to learn how to use velcro backed diamond discs with your drill. Lightly clamp tool in vise with cutting burr down and use the discs at high speed using a short slow downward drag. Won't take long to get the hang of it. The diamond discs come in 1 1/2" size (or smaller if you like) available on line @ MSC Industrial supply. You can get a holder and a couple of their "green" rough discs for about twenty bucks to get you started. Then you mount the discs and experiment… you can add semi-precious stones (or precious stone chips if money is no object.) to your work filling ugly voids and cracks and sand and polish them with the diamond discs. Just be careful because they are aggressive. It is never too late for an old dog to learn new tricks. I am using my new LAGUNA REVO 18-36 and loving learning its capabilities every day. I'll get the bed extension as soon as $$ permit. I have it on wheels with their light system. Very nice. The Laguna customer service has been great with technical help and information. The AMT tools were a nice find ! enjoy !
don s.


----------



## hairy

I think those are carbon steel, HSS would be shinier. To me it looks like not properly sharpened, a double bevel on the tips.

Here's some to compare to.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-AMT-Chisels-Gouge-Set-Wood-Turning-and-AMT-CALIPERS-MEASURING-SET-/152070325632?hash=item2368190580:g:iJAAAOSw-YBXF9nZ


----------



## putty

Looks to me like the shafts are carbon steel Hairy, but the tips have carbide brazed on. Look at the 3rd picture and you can see it. That ebay set does not look like they have the carbide tips.


----------



## Dutchy

Did you already gif it a try to sharpen your lathe tools?


----------

